# Left side speakers stopped working.



## grembling22 (Aug 22, 2006)

How u doin guys? I have a 2002 nissan sentra ser automatic. the other day audio completley stopped working from the left front and rear speakers. I can still hear the warning/safety chime but I hear no audio from them. I touched absolutley nothing in the car and the entire audio system is stock. Could someone point me in the right direction? thank you, any help is greatly appriciated!


----------



## grembling22 (Aug 22, 2006)

Bump! Please anyone input any advice this is so frustrating only having the right side speakers working!!!


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

WHAT YOU PROBABLY GOT IS A LOOSE CONNECTION PROBABLY FROM THE HU. I WOULD PULL THE HU OUT AND MAKE SURE ALL THE WIRES ARE CONNECTED GOOD.


----------

